# Featherlite Horse Trailer for Sale near St. Louis Missouri



## rockyrider227 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm selling my 2006 Featherlite 2 horse, bumper pull, warmblood size trailer. It's all aluminum including the floor, straight load, with a large dressing room. It has a walk through door from the stalls to the dressing room and a screen door on the exterior dressing room door. There are mangers at the head of each stall. Saddle racks are located under the manger space in the dressing room. Includes spare tire. In really good condition. We have always pulled the mats out and cleaned the floor in the stall area. Brakes and bearings were serviced this year. New these trailers list for 16,500 to 17,000. I'm asking 11,350. Selling to buy a 3 horse gooseneck. Just send me a message through this site and I'll get back to you. More pics available.


----------

